# When do we get paid sorry new here



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

I am new just ended first week Yesterday when doe s the money go to our banks? ty for the info in advance


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

An Email will be sent on Tuesdays with a message saying "here is a recap of your payment". Then on Wednesday you will receive a message saying "your payment is on the way". Thursday you will receive a final email saying, "Raiser has paid you". Raiser is Uber

I hope this helps. I have NEVER had any payment issues. Just make sure the back account info is/was correct. Good luck!!!


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

alviskv said:


> An Email will be sent on Tuesdays with a message saying "here is a recap of your payment". Then on Wednesday you will receive a message saying "your payment is on the way". Thursday you will receive a final email saying, "Raiser has paid you". Raiser is Uber
> 
> I hope this helps. I have NEVER had any payment issues. Just make sure the back account info is/was correct. Good luck!!!


I got the email today saying that here is a copy of my invoice


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

Update:
Monday-weekly uber summary
Tuesday-your earnings for the week of....
Wednesday-your payment for Raiser is on the way
Thursday-Raiser has paid you

All the above are emails

Hope this helps


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

TY


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

joe flood said:


> I am new just ended first week Yesterday when doe s the money go to our banks? ty for the info in advance


Everyone is giving you the non newbie pay structure. Your first week will get you paid by Thursday and then as weeks go by, you will be on bi monthly then monthly statement. If you complain, expect the yearly statement and pay. Uber on!

For me, I have always been paid on time which is Thursday. Sometimes Friday and a few times the next business day which could be Tuesday if Monday is a holiday.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Crystal clear OCBob . Pay period ends Monday at 4:00. Pay statement usually emailed Tuesday afternoon( at least in California). Direct deposited into bank on Thursday (late Wednesday cycle).


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> Crystal clear OCBob . Pay period ends Monday at 4:00. Pay statement usually emailed Tuesday afternoon( at least in California). Direct deposited into bank on Thursday (late Wednesday cycle).


My response was like the Swingers movie when Mikey asks "when do you call your babies?"


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Everyone is giving you the non newbie pay structure. Your first week will get you paid by Thursday and then as weeks go by, you will be on bi monthly then monthly statement. If you complain, expect the yearly statement and pay. Uber on!
> 
> For me, I have always been paid on time which is Thursday. Sometimes Friday and a few times the next business day which could be Tuesday if Monday is a holiday.


Bull, uber pays on Thursday. Quit making stuff up. Garbage post..


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I've been an uber partner for over a year and I'm still wondering when we get paid.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Bull, uber pays on Thursday. Quit making stuff up. Garbage post..


LOL ok moron. While you are out there making sure you protect Uber's image which you have done in the past, I think everyone could tell this was a joke. Sorry you took it too seriously. I guess we have Denver Diane's replacement.


----------



## mpga479m (Aug 9, 2015)

is it midnight thursday?


----------

